# Look what I found on my trail cam this morning !!!



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I was quite suprised to see this guy on my cam every day over the last week!

Are there any open bear seasons in utah right now?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

dont see anything


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Oops, forgot to attach the image 

Actually it was the wrong size and didn't upload the first few times.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That is a good bear! What area? Hunt opens back up in November.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

There is at least one quota area I believe near current creek but the area your bear is hanging out in is off limits without a Le tag.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a LE bear tag....what area is this bear in?


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

It's not in an open area 

Pretty cool bear regardless of where it is. Would love to see and film it in person, but they are sneaky little pests 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I bet he wouldn't be so sneaky if there was a 55gal drum of peanut butter by the camera!


----------

